# Car in Manila



## sombrado (Jun 29, 2013)

Dear members,

I saw two cars in the internet and I thought I could seek some good advice from the car enthusiast expert in this forum.

I am asking the option of the Madza CX-9 and the Kia Sorento in the Philippines. I'd like to know the reliability, spare parts after sales service of these two cars. Thank you.


----------

